# Aftercare for Wound Check?



## dballard2004

A patient came into the office and our provider performed a simple laceration repair on his hand.  The provider instructed the patient to return for a wound check later on.  The patient came in for the wound check after the global period.  My question is...for the ICD-9 code, can we report an aftercare code in addtion to the code for the open wound?  If so, would the aftercare code be the primary code or the open wound since the focus of the visit is a simple wound check?  Thanks.


----------



## Treetoad

Try V58.77


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks so much!


----------

